# Apodos (esp.) / Apelidos (port.)



## eltonmelo

Por favor, alguém teria uma lista de _apodos _(apelidos) comuns para os nomes em espanhol? Por exemplo:

Ignacio: Nacho, Iñaki
José: Pepe
Patrício: Pato


----------



## coquis14

Bem-vindo

Sei lá se tem uma lista nalgum lado , aqui tem alguns exemplos:
Francisco --> Pancho
Guillermo --> Willy
Roberto --> Tito
Alberto/Noberto --> Beto
Carlos --> Charly
Ricardo --> Richard

Saludos


----------



## pickypuck

Só uma cosinha. Em espanhol estas formas chamam-se "hipocorísticos" e não "apodos". Tens alguns exemplos na Wikipedia em espanhol. Apodos são términos que fazem referência a alguma característica física, à origem, à profissão... ou outras rações diversas. Eram comuns nas vilas. Agora não sei se serão tão normais como antigamente.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## coquis14

Aqui são chamados de "apodos" , é a primeira vez que escuto "hipocorísticos" ,temos um fio que fala sobre isso.

Abraços


----------



## Tomby

Pyckypuck: graças à sua resposta saberei o que é um _hipocorístico_. Eu até agora dizia "_apelativo/nome familiar ou carinhoso_", por exemplo, _Rosario_ e _Charo_, _Francisco_ e _Paco/Curro/Pancho_, _Ramón_ e _Moncho_, etc. 
Eltonmelo: "apodo", em português alcunha, é um epíteto que se diz para ridiculizar alguém, por exemplo, _José Pérez Díaz_, ladrão de bancos conhecido como _Pepe el del Popular_ ou a _Sra. Magdalena Alvarez_, ex-ministra de Fomento conhecida como _Maleni_, embora "Maleni" pode ser um _hipocorístico _[nome raro para mim], aqui se aplica para ridiculizá-la.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

A verdade é que hipocorístico não é um termo popular. Eu também o conheci há tempo porque li. que Kiko era um hipocorístico de Francisco. Acostumamos a dizer Francisco, _nome familiar_, Paco, Curro, Quico etc. O mesmo que Chico ou Chicão. Li no dicionário que hipocóristico quer dizer *acariciador*, ou seja, dito como expressão de carinho, lonje do apodo que comporta muitas vezes "mala leche", ressaltando um defeito físico ou moral. 

Entendo que na Hispanoamérica é diferente. As alcunhas que trazem algumos jogadores de futebol, aqui seriam insultos. (Loco Abreu, Mono Burgos, Mono Montoya, Toro Acuña, etc.)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"mono" na Colombia significa "louro, de cabelos claros" e não "macaco", quando aplicado a uma pessoa.


----------



## Tomby

Semelhante a Espanha, _mono = bonito_. Por exemplo, "_Es una chica muy mona_" seria "É uma rapariga/garota muito bonita". 
Mas neste tema, estamos a falar de apodos, apelidos, alcunhas, etc. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Outsider

Normalmente dizemos _diminutivo_ para os hipocorísticos em português.

_Apelido_ pode ser o último nome ou nome de família, ou um sinónimo de alcunha.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tombatossals said:


> Semelhante a Espanha, _mono = bonito_. Por exemplo, "_Es una chica muy mona_" seria "É uma rapariga/garota muito bonita".
> Mas neste tema, estamos a falar de apodos, apelidos, alcunhas, etc.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


Precisamente. "Mono Montoya" é o apelido do Montoya pelo fato dele ser claro, e não por ser símio.


----------



## coquis14

WhoSoyEu said:


> Precisamente. "Mono Montoya" é o apelido do Montoya pelo fato dele ser claro, e não por ser símio.


 Acho que está errado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não esqueça que muitos apelidos são precisamente pelo contraste.

El "flaco" Rodriguez ... e o sujeito é maior que o Jô Soares...

A propósito, morei na Colombia e tenho certeza do que estou afirmando. Aliás, esse erro é frequente, e aconteceu até na ótima tradução para o português do livro de Garcia Marquez "Historia de un Sequestro". O tradutor cometeu este erro ao traduzir para "Macaco" o apelido "Mono" de um sequestrador que é descrito como alourado.


----------



## Mangato

O que acontece que a mesma palavra tem un sentido diferente dependendo do pais. Nao esqueza que os "monos" Montoya e Burgos, são argentinos. Acho que o apelido faz referência à sua agilidade, propria do macaco  e não à apariência.


----------



## Muti

Eu também gostaria de ter uma lista dos apelidos mais comuns em português e os nomes aos quais se referem.
Muito obrigada!
Acrescento alguns em espanhol:
Gabriel / Gabriela: Gabi
Tomás: Tomy
Lucía: Lula, Luli
Fernando / Fernanda: Fer
Mónica: Moni
Dolores: Loly, Loli, Lola
Catalina: Cata
Paula: Pau
Martín: Tincho, Tin, Tatín
Mercedes: Mecha, Mechi, Mechu, Mer
Guillermo: Guille 
Há também apelidos que têm a ver com a aparência física ou até para ridiculizar: Negro, Flaco, Gordo, Chiquita, etc.


----------



## Vanda

ahem..... Meninos, vamos nos lembrar que é contra a filosofia do WR fazer listas apenas por listas (isso pode ser encontrado em qualquer sítio na internet). Vamos continuar a discussão como vocês têm feito até agora: mais do que uma lista de nomes, explicações sobre este ou aquele apelido, _vale?_


----------



## Babero

Santiago: Tato
José: Pepe
Juan Pablo: Juampi
Juan Carlos: Juanca
María Victoria: Mavi
Victoria: Vicky
María, Mariela, Mariana, Marina: Maru, Mari
Mara, Mabel: Marita, Mari
Gastón: Tonga, Gas
Rodrigo, Rodolfo: Ro, Rolo
Leandro: Lea, Lele
Yamila: Yayi
Cecilia: Chechus
Pia: Pichu
Laura: Lali, Lala
Matías: Matute, Tute
Joaquín: Quino
Ricardo: Ricky
Karina: Karu 

por ahora eso, 
saludos

PD a Vanda: En Argentina por lo menos los apodos para mujeres nunca aluden a particularidades del aspecto físico. En el caso de los hombres sí: Narigón, Gordo, Flaco, etc. También (y esto siguiendo esto de los apodos) en el caso de los hombres en algunos ámbitos es común llamarlos por el apellido, cosa que para las mujeres se da mucho menos (los hombres las nombran por el nombre), esto hasta llegar a los apodos. No es común nombrar a un hombre de política por el nombre o un apodo, pero sí es algo que se da con las mujeres (Lilita, Cristina, Evita, Margarita). Por ejemplo, ¿quién es Kirchner?


----------

